
Ask HN: Apartment hunting in Mountain View - mrburton
Recently, I asked about places to code, network and relax in Mountain View. I&#x27;m going to be looking at places to rent next month, and I wanted to see what areas I should consider?<p>Things I would consider a huge plus:<p>a) Living close to a supermarket and coffee shops
b) not far from the Caltrain<p>I enjoy living in a studio; so having around 600sq feet would work.<p>Thank you for sharing your thoughts.
======
fern12
What is your price range? Will you have a car? Where is your employer located?
Do you prefer newer construction, or are you OK with older, garden-style
units? Any "must-haves"? (i.e., in-unit washer-dryer)

Sorry, to pepper you with questions. I live in the area, and am very picky
about where I live. These are all factors I considered when looking for an
apartment.

~~~
mrburton
Price - I was considering something reasonably cheap around $1,500 to $2,000
for a studio.

Driving - I never drove a car in my life. I'll get an electric scooter. I'm
sure people would love to see me scooting while listening to "They see me
rollin" by Chamillionaire..

Style - I'm not very selective really. Just as long as the roof holds up
during an earthquake :)

Must Haves: Wash-Dryer In-Unit or in the "building". Outside of that, just
something near places to code and network with down to earth people; Social
scene of geeks I guess.

No need to apologize! Pepper away like I'm an overcooked steak :)

~~~
smartician
I don't think what you're asking for is too unrealistic if you're willing to
adjust your price range a bit. This one looks like it would fit the bill:

[https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/apa/d/only-1-studio-
availab...](https://sfbay.craigslist.org/pen/apa/d/only-1-studio-available-
get/6523300603.html)

It's just across the train tracks from downtown, Safeway and a Mexican
supermarket are close by.

